# Echo and Stress echo same day



## Robbin109 (May 17, 2012)

If the doc orders a Echo 93306 and it's done, the decides the pt needs a stress echo and it's done the same day can you also code for 93351/93320/93325 all on the same day?


----------



## Cyndi113 (May 17, 2012)

Yes as long as the reason for the stress test is documented.


----------



## Robbin109 (May 18, 2012)

*one more thing...*

If only one "rest" echo is done, then really only the 93351 should be coded and not also the 93306, correct?


----------

